# Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"



## Piddel (10. Juli 2012)

Moin an alle Garten-Experten,

im Herbst letzten Jahres wurde bei mir  eine dicke Kiefer o.ä. gefällt. Jetzt habe ich einen Baumstumpf mit ca. 90cm Durchmesser stehen. Ausgraben mit einem Bagger scheidet aus weil die Stelle nicht zugänglich ist für schweres Gerät. Die Wurzeln  sind teilweise schon trocken. 

Ein Bekannter meinte: " man könne den Stamm ausbrennen bzw. auskohlen " mit Brennpaste usw.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht ? Ist bestimmt eine langwierige Angelegenheit...

Danke für eventuelle Hilfe
Peter


----------



## rease (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Moin Moin,

haben das gleiche mit einer __ Birke gemacht... Am besten soweit wie möglich ausgraben, dann die Wurzel (Stamm) mit dem Kärcher oder ähnliches vom Erdreich entfernen, paar Tage trocken lassen und dann ein "Lagerfeuer" um die Kiefer aufstapeln, sodass reichlich Glut entsteht... Mit Brennpaste kommst du da nicht weit... Wir haben das ganze noch zusätzlich mit einem Gebläse in fahrt gebracht...

Dauert aber ewig bis du die Wurzel und Stamm komplett verbrannt hast...

Mfg Martin


----------



## blackbird (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Hi Peter,
kommst Du evtl. mit einer Baumstumpffräse dort hin?
Google-Suche: Baumstumpffräse

Wobei das Ausbrennen natürlich wesentlich geselliger sein kann...

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Moin,

das wäre bei uns gar nicht erlaubt - schon gar nicht in einem Wohngebiet...


----------



## pyro (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Da kann ich helfen... 

Mach folgendes:

1. Windrichtung bestimmen
2. Von da her wo der Wind kommt gräbst Du einen Luftkanal an den Wurzelstock, am besten bis unter den Wurzelstock. Spatenbreite reicht.
3. Zieh Schutzkleidung an, greife zum Fichtenmoped und steche von oben in die Wurzel rein bzw wenn noch ein Stamm vorhanden ist schneide den ein. Mach auf diese Weise 2-3 Schnitte kreuzförmig bzw. sternförmig.
4. Achte darauf das ein Schnitt bis in den Luftkanal reicht - das ist dann das Zugloch.
5. Schönes Wetter abwarten, Bekannte einladen, Getränke einkaufen fahren, Bierbänke rund um die Wurzel aufstellen.
6. Zum Anzünden kannst Du Grillanzünder in die Schnitte reindrücken, Brennpaste reinlaufen lassen, Spiritus reinschütten usw. Bei Spiritus aber Achtung beim anzünden!!!
7. Wenn die Wurzel trocken war brennt die nun Stundenlang und man kann sogar darauf kochen. Je nachdem wie groß die Wurzel ist brauchst Du entsprechend Sitzfleisch. Ich hab das mit Freunden mal bei einer 65cm starken Wurzel gemacht die brannte bis in den Morgen.
8. Nach der Aktion bitte einige Kübel Wasser drüberschütten um unterirdische Glutnester zu löschen.


Das ganze ist auch unter dem Stichpunkt Schwedenfeuer bekannt denn so haben schwedische Soldaten im 30jähr. Krieg Ihr Lager befeuert.


----------



## wkremer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Hallo,

da hätte ich persönlich meine Bedenken,
neben einem doch ziemlich harzigen Baumstumpf zu sitzen, der vor sich hinbrennt.
Das Harz fliegt einem wahrscheinlich schön um die Ohren. 
Bei einem "normalen" Laubbaum wird's sicher gemütlich.


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Wieso sollte Harz einem um die Ohren __ fliegen :?
Harz brennt gut mehr aber auch nicht!


----------



## pyro (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Werner, ich fürchte Du verwechselst Harz mit Schwarzpulver oder ähnliches.

Harz verbrennt, es kann nur mal zu einer größeren Flamme dadurch kommen wenn eingeschlossenes Harz Feuer fängt.


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Hallo all
@ PYRO 
Jetzt ist mir dein Nickname klar ! Von wegen Feuerwehr ! Erwischt !:smoki
Nee ist ne Möglichkeit ! Dauert aber schon lange das Ganze ! Hab´s auch schon hinter mir , hab bloss noch Holzkohle in den Schacht gemacht , man braucht die Glut ziemlich lange !
Stichpunkt Feuerwache ! 
Wann soll das Fest bei dir steigen , irgend ein Baum finden wir schon , kannste glauben ! Pyro


----------



## Pammler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Ich habe bei westfalia Wurzelhai gekauft, Brandbeschleiniger hat garnix gebracht!
Ich habe den Stumpf abgegraben und unter der Oberfläche möglichst weit mit der Kettensäge abgesägt, und Grasnabe drüber.


----------



## nicki (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Stell eine Blumenschale drauf, oder eine Holzplatte hast du einen Tisch.


----------



## Limnos (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Hi

Harzgänge im Nadelholz platzen wegen der Hitze und der Ausdehnung des Harzes, noch bevor sie mit der Flamme direkt in Berührung kommen. Das ist da Knacken, wenn Nadelholz brennt. Dabei können durchaus kleinere, glühende Stücke abgesprengt werden. Ausgetretenes Harz brennt allerdings ruhig ab. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pyro (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo all
> @ PYRO
> Jetzt ist mir dein Nickname klar ! Von wegen Feuerwehr ! Erwischt !:smoki
> [/SIZE]



Ich bin schon 20 Jahre aktiver Feuerwehrler.... aber auch staatl. geprüfter Pyrotechniker.

Zur Zeit arbeite ich u.a. auf den süddeutschen Karl May Festspielen als Pyrotechniker. Hier ein kleiner Trailer:
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/video/?bcpid=1663899672001&bclid=1704093099&bctid=1723503106001


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Die Tipps sind ja bisher richtig gut gewesen.

Auch wenn ich selber noch keine Wurzel Abgefackelt habe....

Die Bedenken bzgl. dem Harz sollte man nicht unterschätzen, wie Wolfgang es schon beschrieben hat.

Und (je nach Ort und Lokation) nicht vergessen, solch ein 'Lagerfeuer' an zu melden.

Bei uns in der Gegend werden (auch abgelegene) Lagerfeuer mitunter von Nachbarn entdeckt und die Feuerwehr informiert, die dann anrückt bzw. nur zur Kontrolle kleiner anrückt, wenn es ein angemeldetes ist.

Du willst nichts böses... aber Sicherheit sollte trotzdem oberstes gebot sein


----------



## pyro (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Naja, da ich Lagerfeuer liebe und jedes Jahr so gut 10x an einem sitze ist es klar das manche sehr harzige Holzarten, vor allem Lärche knistert und auch mal ein paar Funken spritzen. Wenn ich aber hier Explosionen lese dann denke ich in anderen Dimensionen. Mit der neuesten Designer Nylonhose und Lycrashirt würd ich mich auch nicht dort hin setzen. Mit ner Jeans und 2m Abstand ist alles easy.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Ich hätte da auch noch was das mit Sicherheit funktioniert ,könnte allerdings Ärger geben
http://www.google.de/search?q=thermit&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=jL_8T5CPGYbMswap2_jDBQ&biw=1047&bih=531&sei=j7_8T8-TKNHKsga1kYyrBQ

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Piddel (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Hallo,
schön, dass so viele Feuerbegeisterte  geantwortet haben.
@ Ingrid:  Blumenschale scheidet aus - Feuer wäre ja nicht schlecht / Männersache
@Christine: Gleisdreieck - hier stört es keine S....

Also werde ich mich wohl auf eine langfristige Brennerei einstellen. Hier ein Foto vom ....

...... Objekt .

Sitzbänke ( Restebalken )  sind schon da - fehlen noch die Sitzkissen und paar Kisten


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Hi Piddel,

stimmt - na denn viel Spaß!


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Baumstumpf ausbrennen "Sibirische Fackel"*

Hallo,
Spaten greifen und die Wurzel - so weit wie möglich - freilegen. Dann kommt die Axt oder die Kettensäge zum Einsatz. Bei dem Kettensägeneinsatz darauf achten, nicht zu oft in die Erde zu sägen...sonst ist die Sägekette schnell stumpft...also vorher schön freilegen.
So weit wie möglich nach unten vordringen - und dann...Erde drauf und Rasen etc. anpflanzen. Die verbliebenen Wurzelreste verfaulen im Laufe der Zeit.
Die Methode mit dem Verbrennen kann ich mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, wenn der Wurzelrest schon ewig ausgetrocknet ist...ansonsten, wie wäre es mit Dynamit

petra
Habe gerade erst gesehen, wo der Baumstumpft ist...du willst doch wohl nicht ein ggf. unkontrollierbares Feuerchen direkt am Haus zünden?,,,Dann wollen wie mal hoffen, dass nicht vielleicht ein paar trockene Wurzeln bis an den Keller gewachsen sind

petra


----------

